# dried algae



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

anyone ever find a better cleaner than elbow grease and a razor blade for dried algae. NOT calcium and lime, I already removed that.

Huddles


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

soften with water or acid and then elbow grease.


----------



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

same as the old days then. I put the vinegar to it and will give it an other scrub tomorrow.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Nylon pot scrubbers from the dollar store work well for this type of thing.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Mag-float w/razor blade attachment + water.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

I would stay away from anything that could scratch your aquarium at first, use it as a last resort. Get a pot full of hot/boiled water, with a 1:4 water to vinegar mix. Use a cloth, soak some of that water and put that cloth over the Designated area where the algae is. Let it sit for about 10-15 mins, u can come and resoak it some more with Hot water. After its done, you should be able to wipe it clean with minimal scratching. Note: There will be some Hard spots left, those u can scratch away with a sponge etc. DO NOT PUT HOT BOILING WATER inside the aquarium, as it might crack the glass. Just soak the cloth and apply that.
I use vinegar on everything when it comes to aquariums, cant got wrong.

Good luck.


----------

